# I've only had him one day and I've ruined him already!



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

Picked up my new puppy Sunday afternoon - cue the angels singing Hallelujah Chorus! He is the most wonderful dog in the whole world and already loves us. I got him from a well known breeder. He is 12 weeks old. I set him up with an Isis pen (4 panel) and inside I put a kennel with comfy liner (door open) small bowl of water and pee pads. I got toys that y'all recommended and put them in there too. I slept in my husbands old tshirt the night before we got Unnamed. I took that shirt when we picked him up and rubbed it all on his mommy and sissy. I put that in the kennel. The first night, he fell asleep in my arms and I put him in the kennel. Not a peep. He woke up the next morning and pulled all the chew toys I had in the pen into his kennel and played quietly never making a peep because he is So Advanced. I was even able to get my coffee poured so I could take it with us outside to potty (him, not me). He had used his pad and tinkled and pooped on the paper during the night or early morning - again, he is So Advanced (also there is not much floor in the pen that is not covered with pee pad so odds were forever 
in his favor) Well today of course since he is the Most Precious Dog ever and so adorable, he was loved on and attention all day, lap sitting and sleeping when he was tired. Well, tonight he found his voice. And, I have completely ruined him. After some quiet time with the family (but he was not fully asleep) I put him in the kennel (door open but Isis door closed). He has lots of toys and a Kong with peanut butter in it. He has been crying, howling, barking, crowing like a rooster FOREVER. I read one book that said go in every 10 minutes to quickly comfort then leave again. NOPE. then I decided I was just prolonging and let him cry it out. NOPE This is not working. After about an hour or more which actually was Eternity (!) I put in him the kennel and put it in our room where he could see us - NOPE. I have just about memorized every post on here and bought four books from y'all's recommendation - many from Patricia somebody - but I don't know what to do and much advice contradicts each other. So now it is after midnight and Unnamed is in my arms, quiet as a mouse and sweet as can be, as I type this. I'm going to try to see if I let him fall asleep first, if he will go in the kennel. I know this is not ideal and I don't want to have to do that for all his life, but we both have been through a lot of change in the last 48 hours. My other sweet Maltese that passed a month ago after 13 years slept with us but I did crate train her at the beginning until she was potty trained and old enough not to fall off the bed etc. I think I need training as much as Unnamed does bc it's been so long since I've trained a pup. An we are picking a name tomorrow after my son gets home fm college so Unnamed doesn't think his name is Go Potty, even though he is Most Advanced and the Best Dog Eva except for the crying when he isn't with us. HELP!!!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I only used the kennel at night and Polly would wake me to go to pee pad. i would put the pen in your bedroom. (they call them "velcro dogs" for a reason) I put a sleeping bag on the floor and put my fingers in the kennel to touch Polly. This worked very well. After 3 nights I moved her kennel next to the foot on my side of the bed and put it up on one of those big storage boxes so it was level with the bed. She would be in the bed with us in the evenings while we would watch tv and read. (Bladder was carefully monitored). After two weeks she would actually start looking at the kennel around 10 pm to say "okay Mom, I'm ready to go night, night!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So happy for you!!! finally!!! Ahhhh, I don't think you ruined him. Welcome to puppyhood. Not quite what we expect but luckily it passes. I bet he is soooo cute. He is young and it is going to take a week or so for him to calm down. I remenber mine were same way. Many here have been through separation anxiety with young puppies. Can take weeks for some pups to stop crying when we leave them in the pen and leave the room. Unnamed just young and misses his family. I kept crate in my room at night near us. What do you mean when you say "so advanced"? Trained to use pads? 
Just take it slow. It takes few months to figure it all out. Listen, I didn't have this forum and didnt know how to find a puppy like you did for like 9 months after buying 2 male 8 week old puppies from a BYB, but I did it. Sure would have helped had I found SM though. So your going to do fine. Little Unnamed :wub: will calm down and all will fall into place for both of you real soon..:wub: 

So happy for you!! Post pics soon.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Give him a few days to settle in. I had the crate on the side of my bed so it was very close. Ben never cried or made a peep at night but I know others have said they would reach down with their hand so the pup could be reassured. I also have read here where they put the crate on the bed with them. Good luck and again congrats.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OHHHHH.....sounds so much like my Abbey!!!! :w00t:

She stayed in her pen one night, then I think I put her crate in my bed with her in it at night. I slept with my fingers pushed through the crate door.


...life has been "all about Abbey" since then.....:blink::smilie_tischkante:...just sayin....


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats on your new bundle of joy. Give it time I am sure she will balance out. All new for her and a lot of change.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Well you lasted longer than I did. Jasmine started that crying, whining, howling thing the first night she was with us and was in the pen.:w00t: I caved and she's been sleeping in bed with me ever since. She even has her own doggy bed on the bed. She wakes me when she has to potty and hasn't had any accidents in the bed. :innocent: Obviously that wasn't the original plan, but it has worked for us.

Congratulations on your new puppy. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, congratulations! Unnamed is missing his mommy and sissy so wants to be close to you. I had the crate right by the bed when mine were little so I could touch them if they cried. Riley slept in his crate for 3 weeks and then insisted on sleeping in the bed. Not sure who told him what a softy I was, but he got his way. Same scenario when Sissy came to live with us. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I put a very small crate on the night stand right next to my bed. I also made a cover for the crate so that the pup was in total darkness. It worked out great. You can just throw a towel or small blanket over the crate. I did this only at night for bed time.


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks guys!! I called him So Advanced bc in his mom's eyes, he is perfect and bc he didn't whine in his kennel the first night and played quietly by himself in the morning and bc Mom is sarcastic  So should I just let him "whine it out"? He is persistent, I'll give him that!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Awwww......poor baby! Misses mom & litter mates, but I went through the same thing with my Zoe. I did exactly what you are describing but had her crate in my room from the first night. She adapted pretty well after a few days and once she was big enough where I didn't have to worry about her falling off the bed, etc. I added doggy stairs and she slept with me from that point forward!

Exactly why they are indeed called Velcro dogs! Congrats!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

Callen510, i had the EXACT same thing happen to me. Bear was so well behaved for 3 days and then became a real puppy! 

His play pen had been in our bedroom the past few nights so he could see us but he cried a lot on Sunday night. Last night, we moved Bear's playpen into our spare bedroom and turned the radio on, gave him a kong with treats stuck in it and left the light on. He did SO well. Slept through the entire night and didnt make a peep.

I think (at least for my pup) seeing me at night made him anxious because i wasn't near him to play and snuggle. 

Tonight may be another story, but it worked for us last night!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't have any other advise than what you've already been given, but wanted to say congratulations on your new puppy. I'm so sorry for the loss of your other one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

It took Laci four nights to break and about a week before we established a routine. However, I was very consistent with the crying and ignoring it. After getting her to potty before bed, making sure the room is warm enough, I felt comfortable letting her cry it out. My puppy was 10 weeks and really could get by once per night for a potty break. I kept the lights low and put her right back to bed. She would fuss a little. By 12 weeks she was sleeping all the way through. You just need to have a plan and be consistent. I was determined since I am a person who needs her sleep! Here is a picture of our set up in my bedroom. The first few nights, I did end up leaving the bedroom for a few hours here and there to get some sleep during those first four nights. We have a spare bedroom close. She sleeps in her crate every night with the door shut and it is right next to my bed. I also made sure she has never had an accident in her crate. I cut off her feeding and drinking, except potty treats, 3 hours before bed. there were a couple nights the door didn't get shut all the way and she got out for a midnight stroll! Good luck! You didn't ruin your baby! It is very hard especially when you are tired!


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

LOL, Thanks for you post of the "Most Perfect" Un-named dog! With your humor, you'll make it through puppy-hood just fine!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

It took me about 2 weeks to get Bayleigh calmed down and sleeping thru the night. She learned everything so fast that she figured out real quick that whining got me up & her out of the crate to go potty in the middle of the night. That quickly turned into, just get up and get me out, lol! Its just like a new baby, this too shall pass...Congratulations & Best of Luck!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

callen,

I loved your post  Laughed through it!

You will find many different opinions here...so it's important to just find what works for you and your family and little Unnamed.


I could never do the whole let them cry and "break" them thing... Even with human babies, never been able to do it. So I am one who... as soon as Grace cried I picked her up and that was that.

She slept with me from day one, in a little laundry basket at the top in the middle of my bed (against headboard).... Slept great, never had any issues with sleep because I just had her with me, was lucky even when she slept out of the laundry basket she never peed the bed.

You will do just fine no matter which way you decide.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

The first night I brought Daisy home, she slept in a little crate on my bed and I went to sleep with my fingers through the holes in the metal door. She slept good-woke up once and I put her on her potty pad and then she went right to sleep. I now have 3 furbabies and they all sleep with us. At about 10:00 pm you will find Daisy up in the middle of the bed and sound asleep. I adore my little Velcro baby--the light of my life!!


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

Y'all are so sweet and make me feel so good. Unnamed didn't seem to be motivated by food much at all for training or treats, even meat, but today I found Doggy Crack. It is freeze dried liver. Who knew that there was even such a thing? I read about it on here and went to my local drug dealer, Pet Smart, and quietly said psst - got any freeze dried liver? thinking they were gonna say WHA-AT? but no! he took me right to it. and it has no other ingredients in it. Well, Unnamed went bizerko for it. So, tonight, I'm gonna stuff the Kong with Organ Meat and see if that makes a difference on the whining. - stay tuned.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your So Advanced Unnamed puppy! Your posts made me laugh, so thank you for brightening my day. I could never do the "let them cry it out" either. Mine have slept on the bed since day 1. When they were puppies, they slept in a carrier that I put right on the bed by my head. Because they were right by me, they always slept through the night with no crying. 

Glad you discovered the freeze dried liver. That's what I use for treats, too. Ella will turn somersaults for it. Oh wait, Ella would turn somersaults for ANY treat. Gracie, however is pretty picky about what is worthy as a treat and she will eat those. 

Try to enjoy every single day your boy is a puppy. It goes so quickly. It is hard work, but I have always LOVED the puppy stage. Take tons of picture and share them with us.


----------



## callen510 (Nov 20, 2013)

well, we finally picked a name. DASH. I don't know about his full name yet. His dad was Dashing to Snow County KR and we have an hispanic surname so my sarcastic 22 year old says we should name him Dashing Through the Border (Pashes is in TX) bwahaha I don't know about that but he has dashed away my sadness from losing my sweet Colada and he is a dashing gentleman. If he ever gets married, we can name the other one Mrs. Dash.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well Dash is a dashing little guy...:wub: The Maltese on the left in my siggy pic is my Rose...she came home at 12 weeks...what a little brat she was! She cried in the pen, in the crate..even when it was right next to my head!:smpullhair: I mean little Rose HAD to be touching me at all times! She hated pens, crates...she would just go berserk! I finally ended up putting her in the bed...I was so afraid she would have an accident...I put her on top of a thick towel..well she never had an accident in the bed...she has been there ever since!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

